# question and answer with James Llewellin



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok guys and girls

We are very lucky to have another top class bodybuilder on board at uk muscle!

James Llewellin aka Super cell has agreed to answer all your questions regarding the sport.

James finnished 3rd last year at the EFBB finals in the middle weights (u80kg)

Other contest History

2003 NABBA SE 1st Timers- 1st Place

2003 NABBA Novice Britain Finals- 1st Place

2003 EFBB Stars of Tomorrow Intermediates- 1st Place

2004 Gravesend Classic Under 200lbs- 1st Place and Overall

2004 EFBB East of England Mens U80kgs- 1st Place

2004 EFBB British Grand Prix (ameteur)- 7th Place

2004 EFBB Stars of Tomorrow Mens U80kgs- 1st Place and Overall

Lets keep it clean and sensible folks

james llewellin1.bmp

james llewellin2.bmp


----------



## andy78139 (Oct 11, 2004)

hi James,

Saw your pics, u looked in super condition, couldnt believe ur only 78kg!

Ive got a contest next week (saturday). Just wondered what ur last 7 days of contest prep looks like regarding food intake, especially carbs and fats.

Also, what tanning products do u recommend

Thanks


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

It's an interesting question that everybody asks but very few do properly or if they do they have different levels of success. The last week is also tricky because it is where most of us have to manipulate water and sodium levels to leave us with that crisp, dry physique come show day.

I like to keep things fairly simple; remember anything too diverse will throw your body's homeostasis all over the place.

I normally do 3 days of decarb where I halve my carbs from the day before each of the 3 days and increase protein to compensate. At this point I am adding salt to my food. At the end of the weds I am depleted and looking forward to carbing up on thurs fri and sat. On the depletion days you should be drinking 8 litres of water per day and on the thurs as well. Then on the fri and sat I halve my water each day and cut it out completely on the sat eve at 6pm. From thurs as well I am alliminating all sodium and swapping over to turkey as my protein source.

My water from thurs is evian.

For carbing up use pots (baked) and eat 200g from waking to going to bed every 1.5 hours on the thurs then every 2 hours on the fri and every 2.5 hours on the sat until about 3pm. I then cut out all carbs until the pre judge on sun

Before going to bed the night before I have 200g of fillet steak and also first thing in the morning with a banana. Then I just eat dry turkey and a few bits of banana until pre judging.

Dont worry you are already carbed up at this stage any more carbs will not get into the muscles quickly enough and could spike insulin levels giving you a film of water

As far as tan I use pro tan for efbb as they get a little angry if you use dream tan.

Make sure you exfoliate well and shave at least 2 days before the show. I normally put on 6 coats showering off the first 2. I use either almond oil or muscle juice on top

For shows that allow dream tan use it its far less hassle

Hope this helps and good luck

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

sorry as far as fats I have in the past eaten 100g of walnuts on the morning of the show. It seems to help me with the vascularity.

And dont forget 2-4 niacin tabs 20 mins before you go on stage, it will make for great vascularity and a good pump!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

now this is what i am talking about!

real answers from real bodybuilders...

lets keep the questions rolling in....winger, robdog....i know you will have stuff to ask

We have a few here that are thinking of competing for the first time, lets hear from them:beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi James good to have you on board you look awsome mate.

Firstly in the off season what would you say you let your bodyfat go up to? Im thinking about competing possibly next year but want to do a sort of pre diet diet if you get me so i get in reasonable condition by the end of the year so when i do start a comp diet i wont have to loose to much. If i could use your off season bodyfat as a guide i have a target to reach.

Also ive already lost alot of weight but i have alot of loose skin everywhere especially the stomach is there anything you suggest to help tighten it up or any tricks for making it shrink? I know of the pile cream you can use which shrinks it for a while but in was wondering if there was anything else as im worried about it.

Finaly how much cardio do you do running up to a show and how do you incorperate it into your prep? Do you do a set amount from the start of your diet or increase as the diet goes on?

Thanks for your time mate and again good to see you here.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi mate,

My bodyweight doesn't fluctuate a great deal when off and on season. This year I got up to my heaviest ever which was about 14st 7lbs, but that was about 1 month after my last show so I had a lot of water floating around. Once I had got my carbs back in check and came off the juice I was down to just under 14st which I held well and was about 1 stone heavier from 12 months before.

I have never really had a proper off season, as you can see from my contest shcedule but this year I am only competing once so all my effort has gone into this one.

My body fat never goes above about 15% (i can always see my abs) I stert to feel lethargic at any more and I was always fairly lean in my years before bodybuilding.

A long slow diet is the best for loose skin, rebound diets are the worst and come contest you can look like one of those wrinkley dogs. Creams like thiomucase work to a degree but only on people with low bodyfat...its really a last min thing for that tight shredded look and it doesn't work for every one.

This year I have done NO cardio at all I've just cycled my carbs at 100-125g for 3 days and then 1 day at 450g. My body fat has gone from 14.2 to around 6.5% at the mo. With still 5 weeks to go I would hope not to step foot on a x trainer at all.

This isn't normal for me I'm just trying something a little different and with more muscle mass my metabolic rate has soared.

Always start low with cardio and work slowly up; you gotta keep the body guessing. Go in at the deep end and you got no-where to go.

For example:- start 16 weeks out with 15 mins after weights 3 x per week. Then up it to 4 x per week, then 5 and so on.

Then increase the time by 5 mins until you are doing 30- 40 mins after weights

Then bring some in before breakfast 3 x a week and so on. this way you should see gradual fat burning and no catabolism of hard earned tissue.

Good luck mate hope you step on stage next year, good progress so far

James


----------



## andy78139 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks James, just what i was looking for!!!

I know everyone has their own method. Its funny u mentioned about the walnuts prior to pre judging, ive read alot about "fat loading", i may giv it a try, dependent upon how i look at the time.

Anyway, ive got my protan and dream tan so will experiment.

Thanks alot!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

No prb mate and best of luck with the show, let us all know how you get on.

regards

James:beer:


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

ok ill step up, and ask what could be a controversial question to some, in regards to threads on pros and their gear use, could u give us a hint at what types of cycles you've done and what type of dosages & duration?

cheers


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Hi James

What sort of shape where you in before you started bodybuilding for a show and what made you decide to do it?

Do you think anybody can do it or do most fail because of lack of dedication and shock at the sacrifices you have to make to get there?

Great pics BTW


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

supercell said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My bodyweight doesn't fluctuate a great deal when off and on season. This year I got up to my heaviest ever which was about 14st 7lbs, but that was about 1 month after my last show so I had a lot of water floating around. Once I had got my carbs back in check and came off the juice I was down to just under 14st which I held well and was about 1 stone heavier from 12 months before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate i appreciate your time.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Carnivore said:


> ok ill step up, and ask what could be a controversial question to some, in regards to threads on pros and their gear use, could u give us a hint at what types of cycles you've done and what type of dosages & duration?
> 
> cheers


I was drug free up until about 3.5 years ago when I decided to compete.

I have done a few cycles in that time but have never really done the doses that some guys do.

For all of my shows so far all I have done is winstrol depot EOD and viromone EOD. To that I added 2 proviron a day and some ECA and clen for fat burning. In my last 4 shows I used 2ius of GH per day for 8 weeks prior.

This year I have cut out the GH and have added in some Tren Acetate and some Masteron at 8 weeks out, both I do EOD along with the winny and viromone.

I am also doing Arimidex EOD and in the last 10 days I will add in Halotestin and back off the other meds.

Even this isnt a great deal of gear compared to some guys in the middleweights. Genetically I am lucky in that a little juice goes along way mainly due to the fact that for the last 8 months I have NEVER missed a meal, that's how much you got to want it.

My diet is as religious as the pros, prob more so, but thats what you gotta do.

As far as slin and IGF1, I just wouldn't do it. Too many risks to me.

Even this year I have halved my fat burners compared to last year.

Off season I have never really taken the juice only this year, and I did 2 Testovirons a week and some winstrol tabs. Orals dont really agree with me as they kill my appetite and I pride myself on my great blood work every year, I dont want that changing.

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

JohnO said:


> Hi James
> 
> What sort of shape where you in before you started bodybuilding for a show and what made you decide to do it?
> 
> ...


I was very lean when I was at Uni ( about 9.5 stone) when I started everyone thought I was on winstrol. I used to do athletics for my country (Wales) and used to run competitively doing half marathons.

Persistance is everything and the only thing that got me competing was a comment a guy made (a friend actually) about 4 years ago. He said "you'll never make a bodybuilder, you haven't the right genetics" This is the same guy today who asks me for advice about diets and contest prep...it always makes me smile and I've never told him.

Most people dont have the drive to do what we do..or the inclination. The feeling burns inside and if you've got that then you can do anything and achieve greatness.

yes there are sacrifices we make but I am so lucky that I have a fantastic wife who truly believes in me and that's worth it's weight in gold!!

James


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

supercell said:


> I was drug free up until about 3.5 years ago when I decided to compete.
> 
> I have done a few cycles in that time but have never really done the doses that some guys do.
> 
> ...


After stating the above, would it be possible for you to post up a pic or two of when you were clean


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

supercell said:


> yes there are sacrifices we make but I am so lucky that I have a fantastic wife who truly believes in me and that's worth it's weight in gold!!
> 
> James


Amen to that and i guess one the most important parts - support and belief from your family.

Thanks


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

must say u look gr8 r u going up against staffy in 4to5 weeks in da British ? if so how do u rate your chances or his ? whats your strong points or weak 1s compared to his ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

Wade has his strengths as I indeed do. He has great genetics and a great shape but I will have 6-8lbs more muscle at more or less the same height. Both of us have no glaring weaknesses so it will be interesting. This year I'm coming in 6 lbs heavier and in better nick, right at the top end of the weight class so no-one will match me for mass. We just gotta wait and see what the judges go for, remember Wade has had 2 shows already this year and this is my first so that may well play a part in nailing that condition as I have found out in the past.

Whatever the outcome we will still be mates (he's even staying in the same hotel as me) and I'm sure after the results we'll go out for some food and tha'ts when I start my assault on the light-heavies!!!!

Regards

James


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks for your reply. well at da end of day its going to be one of those battles that will have da crowd going wild. i am only sorry i will miss this epic battle. so may da best athlete win!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Cheers mate

James


----------



## andy78139 (Oct 11, 2004)

supercell:"No prb mate and best of luck with the show, let us all know how you get on.

regards

James"

Sorry, i know this is off topic but just letting you know how i got on after taking your advice into consideration. Well, ive just turned 20 and the show i did was the local show, the Mr Plymouth. The plan at the outset was to win the juniors, that was my main focus! Im pleased to say i won that and decided to av a shot at the mens, or the "Mr plymouth". There was only three other entrants and the top four were placed. I thought "hey, i get a trophy so why not".

I thought the line up was a good standard and im sure the other three were bigger than me, yet i held my own at 175lbs (5'8). I ended up winning the mens and getting the best presentation award. Unbelievable, i felt soo sorry for the other guys, as i, although i gave it my all, wasnt really concerned with taking the main title! I guess conditioning wins more often than not.

Its only just sunk in. The show ended at 10:30 last night and ive only just eaten some food! I havent slept, although i have been drinking loads but peed like once, a little dribble (water bloat here we come).

Just like to say thanks supercell (James) for the advice. I followed your idea to eat high fat on contest day. Ok, i didnt go with the walnuts, i ate a large ommlette, hash brown , fried bread, all fried in a lot of vegitable oil and a sugarless donut about 6 hours prior to the show. It helped, it gave me energy without any insulin spike or bloating, so i remanded crisp and dry.

Sorry to rant, but as you can tell, im buzzed!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Andy i was at the show last night as i had prepped Pete Nurse who won the 1st timers..

you have a great physique loads of potential well done on your victory i was not there forthe Mr Plymouth Class as i had to dash but got some good reports later....

Well Done


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes

well done andy


----------



## andy78139 (Oct 11, 2004)

Cheers paul and jimmy.

Shame u couldnt stay for the mens, paul, as i feel i displayed myself ALOT better. I seemed to nail each pose with ease and had more confidence on stage.

I know for the juniors i was shaking (not so much through nerves but lack of water, carbs i think). I ate honey, bananas and drank water quite liberally in the break between juniors and mens and it helped calm me. I also seemed to work the crowd a bit better as i had the confidence to pose on "demand"-gave them what they wanted kind of thing.

I also nailed my individual routine. Im sure few notice but my timing was screwed when i performed it for the juniors.

Anyways, thanks again

p.s. Only really got my appitite back today, although not great. My mate just forced me to enjoy a kfc bucket. Which i finished but really wasnt craving like i was the 12weeks prior to the show.


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Howdy folks! just thought i might say hi! Only just discovered this cool site yesterday. Looks great....Good to have some knowledgable people on board too. A big ayupp to Pscarb and james llewelin. Trust you are well. James mate, cant wait for the clash of the Titans in middleweights, should be a fight n an arff. Unfortunatly i shall be pumping up back stage whilst they battle for the metal, i will wait for the dvd in anticipation. Hope you are on target and strong James, you got a great frame with amps of mass, get more chissled and boy! you going to be hard to top.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hi barny

was it you i was talking to at the south coast in pompy back in easter?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Jimmy,

Might have been mate. I was there helping my mate Tom Blackman get ready. Spoke to loads of guys at the show. Were you with another chap in the roe behind me? Was a good show, i had fun. Lost a load of weight since then, you probably wouldnt recognise me now from that lardy off season self.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BARNY said:


> Howdy folks! just thought i might say hi! Only just discovered this cool site yesterday. Looks great....Good to have some knowledgable people on board too. A big ayupp to Pscarb and james llewelin. Trust you are well. James mate, cant wait for the clash of the Titans in middleweights, should be a fight n an arff. Unfortunatly i shall be pumping up back stage whilst they battle for the metal, i will wait for the dvd in anticipation. Hope you are on target and strong James, you got a great frame with amps of mass, get more chissled and boy! you going to be hard to top.


Hey Barny,

How you doing, haven't spoken for a while...how's the prep going, no more visits to the greasy spoon I hope!!

I'm good mate, condition wise I'm where I was at at the Stars, saw John and Kerry last week and reckon another 5-6lbs and I'll be peeled. Just started some light cadio yesterday. About 3.0kgs up from the stars so should be around 79kgs and all there...well thats the plan.

I should be going up to the Lemmington show, I think Tom is going, hope you will be there so we can catch up mate.

Under 4 weeks now so we all just gotta hang in there.

Stay strong and healthy mate

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

andy78139 said:


> supercell:"No prb mate and best of luck with the show, let us all know how you get on.
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


Well done Andy,

hope you can make it to the British, be good to say hi although I might be a little hungry so you might only get one word answers! lol

James


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BARNY said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> Might have been mate. I was there helping my mate Tom Blackman get ready. Spoke to loads of guys at the show. Were you with another chap in the roe behind me? Was a good show, i had fun. Lost a load of weight since then, you probably wouldnt recognise me now from that lardy off season self.


I was sitting behind you in the interval because i came over to speak to a young lad next to you - he was getting ready for the west britain

if you remember we were talking and realised we both were friendly with paul scarborough...

....although i think supercell is my new hero LMFAO

(personal joke between me and paul!)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the board has gone down hill now...

welcome to the board mate..for those who don't know Barny he is a top level Light heavy weight BodyBuilder and along with James and Wade(Staffy) will be competing at the EFBB finals this October...


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeh with a great physique,come on Barny put some pics up so the lads can see,how is the dieting going??


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Ayuup lads, Shakey mate hows it!, would love to post a few pics but i aint got any up to date ones....think i will have to wait till british and onwards for some new pics.

Paul, i feel i have reached a new level of condition this time around. Should be in my best shape ever....so far. The British champs will be a goodn this year. Lots of top level amateurs all giving it their very best shot...will be exciting, i cant wait!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi james, You say you didnt do any "bulking cycles as such" Did you just train naturally to a level then add some gear for a show???

If so mate your have some serious genetics there mate!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

Yeah for all my shows except this one I have just done 12 weeks prior and grown whilst dieting. I wanted to bring a different look this year so I have done a cycle prior to my competition cycle and I am very pleased with the results.

James


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi James, whats your off season diet like,how many carbs do you take in & do you still rotate carbs in off season m8??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

off season for me is still clean, I always like to see my abs so BF never goes much above 15%. I keep my protein high and carbs moderate and dont worry too much about fats. I dont eat dairy so I get most of my fats from healthy sources. As long as I get my protein in I will have other meals like fish and chips or a pizza once a week but try to stay clear of the sweet things...thats when my body really starts to store fat.

I havent cycled carbs before, this is my first tussle with it and it seems to suit me well....how many of you would just like to do 2-3 weeks of cardio for a contest, I know I would...so its been a lot less taxing.

It has been important for me to practice my posing as my fitness levels are not quite up to what they were last year!!

I now have deep striations in my glutes so I know I'm just a few pounds away from where I need to be.

James


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

James looks good!! done a few pics of him 2 weeks ago, looked terrrific then,,,,,but will not put pics up, dont want to scare others off,,,,,,,


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

What would you know!!! lol

put the pics up Eric!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade missed you last week at castles...you did'nt scare Nathen to much did you...lol


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Paul

scare him?? he should be terrified!!! lol

when do you train there? maybe meet up sometime?

wade


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was there again today i drop in when ever i am in or near london i have been trying to not let Tim's head get too messed up...

i will drop you a mail/PM when i know i am back down there mate..

Hows it all going for the Finals??


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

please do

going very well so far!! im very pleased with my condition at this weight! Big H recons only 4-5 pounds to come off!! im in alot better condition then before, so watch out for me!!!

not going to make it easy for anyone!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Should be a good battle then mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

should be the battle of the show....and personelly i think you should all stay in the U80's next year aswell....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Or just take the year off and watch, as I will probably do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is this really what you are thinking of doing James.?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Prob mate, poss time for a family..who knows. Then again I may be persuaded.:lift:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well starting a family is a good reason.

i have stopped all steroids until my misses become pregnant i wanted to really build on my success this year in NABBA and maybe look into hitting the Light Heavies next year but in myopinion family is more important....good luck in what ever you choose though mate..


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

STAFFY Good luck.But i know its not u that needs it.Now go and KICK ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

supercell just a quick question am 18 an startin out bodybuilding every1 i ask tells me somethin different and i'm confused now but what is the best way to build lean muscle quickly and wot should i be doin in the gym i'm currently 12stone and lookin to lose body fat and go up to about 14.5 stone i'm not bothered about how long it takes although i would like to start seeing results in about 3 months any advice any1 can offer that they know works my e-mail address is on my profile


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Danny,

Sorry its taken a while to get back to you, been a busy bee the last few months.

At 18 you will still be filling out and will carry on until your mid 20's. It would be helpful if you could post up your workout and your diet for me to have a look at and see what you are currently doing.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

regards

James


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

diet is(this is as of late only started acually moitoring what i eat after psc asked similar question and tld me i want eating enough protien)

breakfast- big bowl of oatmeal(havnt gt a clue how many grams jus fill the bowl and eat till i'm full)

brunch- usually some sort of fish(either steamed or tinned) with scrambled or paoched(never fried) eggs

lunch- either chicken fillets or a few peices of fresh fish with steamed veggies and either wholemeal pasta or brown rice

pre dinner dinner- usually steak and eggs or tuna pasta salad

dinner- roast chicken and rice, or lamb and veggies or steak veggies and rice

post workout snack- usually tuna pasta

workout plan (weight depends on how much i think i can lift that day reps depend on weight)

day 1

incline press- 3 sets 8-10reps

flat press- 3sets 8-10reps

dumbell fly- 2 sets 8-10reps

dumbell curl- 3 sets 8-10reps

barbell curl- 2 sets 8-10reps

day2

leg extension- 4-5sets 10-12reps

squat- 4-5 sets 10-12 reps

hack squat- 4-5sets 10-12 reps

(keep it simple with legs done me knee in when i was younger)

day3 rest day

day4

dumbell press- 4 sets 8-10reps

lateral raise- 4 sets 8-10reps

tricep push down- 4 sets 8-10reps

rest of week off

since following pscarbs advice on more protien last week i've noticed(or atleast i think i have) my arms and abs are gettin alot harder and i can lift more- is that likely in a week(i also quit smokin 2weeks ago and as a result i have me appetite back)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

you certainly have a good appetite and that is good to see.

if you find it hard to eat all that food swap 1or 2 of the meals with a protein drink or meal replacement.

I would certainly try to take in some protein during breakfast as the body has been fasting for 8 hours or so. This would be best in the form of whey protein. If you start to gain a lot of body fat then just lower your carbs on your later meals in the day.

It would also be worth taking in some whey with about 50g of simple carbs (glucose, sucrose etc) after training and then have your meal about an hour after but this really depends on when you go to bed.

At 18 you dont want to get bogged down too much with it all and your diet is wholesome and fairly balanced.

As for your workout, its fairly good but there doesnt seem to be a day when you train back. Is there any reason for this?

Stick to the basic lifts and do around 10-12 sets for the large muscle groups (legs, back and chest) and around 6-8 sets for smaller body groups (arms and shoulders and abs).

Also try to bring in some hamstring and calf work either with your legs or back.

Reps should be in the 8-15 rep range. Too many reps and you will tone rather than build and too few and you will just be building strength and very little in the way of muscular size.

Hope this helps

James


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i've got a mssive appetite since i quit smokin only instead of doin as most an eatin a cake i'll eat something healthy! the only reason i dont train back is i dnt no what excersises are best and what type of reps, asked the so called professionals in the gym they didnt give me any advice or tell me what i could do to train back

i'll use what u said above thanks for you advice i'll let u know how i get on


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Danny,

For back try starting with the following

1. Medium grip chins 3x10-12

2. Deadlifts 3x8-10

3. Barbell or dumbell rows 3x10

4. Narrow grip pulldowns 3x12

The chins will help with width

The deadlifts will help thickness and lower back strength

The rows will help with thickness

The narrow grip pulldowns will help with lat length and build your lower lats

Get an instructor to show you how to perform these correctly then give it a whirl

James


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

will do!! tried deads yesterday, correct form an everyfin wieghts kept low an bout 30mins after finishing me back felt like i'd been beaten up!! ok 2day tho think its just because i've never worked my back before!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Danny,

Yeah thats quite normal. My lower back has been so pumped before that I couldn't drive home. Things will settle down over the next few sessions and the soreness will not be as apparant when you do them again.

james


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

it wasnt hurtin by the next mornin and it hasnt been stiff or anything first time i did triceps i couldnt bend my arms for bout 3 days they were that sore now i can't feel a thing after i've worked them, infact the only time i ever have trouble is when i do leg extensions, so i just do squats instead now!!


----------

